# Enterprise Solutions > PeopleSoft PeopleCode question

## madhu.ps16

What is the difference between prebuild & Postbuild  and fieldEdit&SaveEdit ?

----------


## venkat_leader

Field edit: It validates the data in the specific field

Save edit: It validates the all fields when we press the save button.

----------


## SaiSureshSam

*Prebuild :* 
The PreBuild event is initiated before the rest of the component build events. This event is often used to hide or unhide pages. 
Its also used to set component variables. 

*Postbuild :* 
The PostBuild event is initiated after all the other component build events have been initiated. 
This event is often used to hide or unhide pages. Its also used to set component variables.
PostBuild PeopleCode is only associated with components.

----------


## bandisdevi

Prebuild: To declare the Componant variables, to change the properties of the Componant, pages and page fields. Validations are not possible.
Postbuild: To declare the Componant variables, to change the properties of the Componant, pages and page fields.Here validations possible. Post build peoplecode will execute only one time after all rows loaded to componant. 
Field edit: validate the field value programmatically. For each field change a transaction to the application server to the database is taken place.
Save edit: It validates the data across the componant.. For all the fields only one transaction to the application server to the database is taken place.

----------

